# Use of Valbazen for goats.



## CJ. (Sep 1, 2016)

I had all intentions of letting this go as there was such an uproar and turmoil over my use of Ivermectin Blue Pour-on that some have confused with Ivomec and Valbazen for worming, specifically at 4-6wks pre-kidding. But, in an effort to leave on a better note and because it is the right thing to do, I will share this one last thing with you in the hope that it will put to rest the controversy shall I say.
Go to "Drugs.com" and type in "Valbazen Suspension". Everything you may want to know about Valbazen for cattle, sheep and goats is there. You will also note that it specifies not for use in LACTATING goats, which I never said I did and never had need to. 
Additionally, if you Safari "Use of Valbazen for goats" information can be found comparing the lessor effectiveness of Safegard to Valbazen.
Thanks for listening and happy goating.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 1, 2016)

@CJ.  Do you use the pour on for worm control or something else? I have only heard of it being used for lice. I know it is off label, but for goats, what isn't?  

We all have our wormers of choice and I seldom have to worm at all so I am no pro. But we all know that Valbazen can be dangerous during the first few months of pregnancy and on a forum like this we need to make sure and make that clear in case a newbie comes along and reads "valbazen, the best wormer ever", and then gives it to their newly bred goat. 

It is also important that we try and stress worming only when needed and not on a schedule. While a schedule would be nice, and I used to that myself, it is much better to check if the wormer is working and then worm as needed so that resistance can be held at bay for as long as possible. 

Most of us on here just feel that we need to post all the caveats if we suggest a certain treatment, hope you understand and don't go away.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 2, 2016)

From drugs.com, the Valbazen page:

"Do not use in lactating does." (in the 'Residue Warnings' section)

and

"Do not administer to ewes or does during the first 30 days of pregnancy or for 30 days after removal of rams or bucks." (in the 'Precautions' section).

It says the same stuff on the label of the bottle I have.

Valbazen is one of the wormers used in sheep, it's also used in cattle.  Technically, it's only labeled for adult liver flukes in nonlactating goats, but from what I've learned here, lots of things are used off-label for goats.


----------

